# DPs more stable?



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Lately my DPs appear more stable. Are others noticing the same?

With my luck there will be another software change and muck them up once again.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, mine has been much more stable. This last software upgrade has helped to get rid of most of the bugs.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Since the second to last upgrade, my unit has been flawless. It has even been smart enough to record programs when they move an hour one way or the other. The West Wing moved from 9 pm to 8pm and I had a recurring timer. It still got it. Good stuff.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Knock on plastic, mine has been running really well too! I am almost thinking about keeping the Dishplayer and scrapping my sons 3900 instead when I get my 721.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Both my DPs still have the 'channel-changing' bug, but I can deal with it. Everything else is 5x9.

Nick :smoking:

____________________
_Ask me about my virtual DP - dual-tuners, dual independent HDDs._


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Mine has been so reliable, that I have pulled the second unit out of the closet and am ready to put it back on line.


----------

